
The Rise and Fall of Theranos: A Cartoon History - kqr2
http://ww2.kqed.org/futureofyou/2016/07/14/the-rise-and-fall-of-theranos-a-cartoon-history/
======
chmaynard
This is priceless!

I was able to create a single-page PDF of the entire article (cartoon and
text) by using Safari Reader and setting the paper size to 8.5 x 100 inches.

------
a_small_island
Would be more interesting to see additional history outside of the last 5
years.

